# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF FREE "NO TP", JTAG v10.11 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*ATF FREE "NO TP", JTAG v10.11 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:* *[AUTO UPDATE ATF 10.11]  * *1. Added CHERRY MOBILE - MSM8225 / MSM8225Q setting in eMMC Tool. (FREE - NO NEED ACTIVATION) 
2. CM FLAME S100 eMMC TP PIX + Repair Procedure via eMMC TP Released here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Firmware Version Required : 10.3.80*   *[New ATF Box Firmware]*  *LogiCore 10.3.80*  ** Fixed SD Card Bruteforce Communication Bug* ** Increased JTAG Activation Time Out* ** Improved Toshiba eMMC Handling for ATF Chrome Boxes*   *[ATF JTAG]*  *New ATF JTAG Exe - v.1.0.1 build 1453* ** Added Cherry Mobile Flare S100 Factory Restore JBv45* *- Can be used to repair "Dead Boot" Phones* *- Can be used on totally blank eMMC or new eMMC replacements*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ** Uploaded new BIG BOOT Files for Lumia 820 and 920* *- Can be used for "USB Flashing Error" after BOOT REPAIR*   *[WP7]*  ** Added FREE "NO-TP" Lumia 800 via flashing Original Nokia Factory OSBL Files*    *[BB5]*  ** Added Firmware Check notification when flashing phones via FBUS or USB*  *[Infineon XG223]*  ** Added LifeTimer Read/Write/Reset for new XG223 phones (501, 309, 308...)*  ** Improved XG618 Buscheck Detection*   *[General Updates]*  ** Added "Restore EEPROM" button in Box Tools tab* *- You can use this button instead of using MPROG or FT_PROG* ** Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini (as of August-31-2013)*  *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*     *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## mohamed73

*DOWNLOAD HERE:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *ORIGINAL NOKIA FACTORY OSBL FILES !!!* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

